# Logiciels > Autres Logiciels > Audio >  Fusion des fichiers son

## Abstract_cl

Salut;
je veux fusionner des fichiers son MP3:
suposant qu'une chanson par exemple est coup en quatre fichiers, le permier fichier contient le premier quart de la chanson et ainsi de suite jusqu'au le quatrime quart. Je veux les fusionner afin d'obtenir un seul fichier de la chanson complte. Comment dois-je faire a?*
                                                                                          Merci*

----------


## PRomu@ld

Le mieux, c'est de passer par un logiciel d'dition audio du style de celui ci :

http://audacity.sourceforge.net/

----------


## Abstract_cl

Merci pour la rponse PRomu@ld
j'ai tlcharg le logiciel que vous m'avez indiqu et je l'ai install, mais est ce que vous pouvez m'expliquer comment je peux l'utiliser.

----------


## PRomu@ld

Je ne vais pas te retranscrire la documentation, le plus simple c'est tout de mme ici :

http://audacity.sourceforge.net/manual-1.2/

----------


## lavazavio

Ae, c'est en anglais !!! C'est pas cool pour lui...  ::mouarf::

----------


## Invit

il doit aussi avoir la possibilit de le faire avec movie maker

----------


## FraK

je connais peu de softs (3d, imagerie, sono, video, etc ...) dont la notice est en pur francais  100%
tu peux trouver des adaptions/traductions par des utilisateurs, mais c'est pas trop comprhensible des fois ;p

----------


## Abstract_cl

Merci pour vos rponses tous

----------


## Blue_Strike

Bonjour,

voici un article en franais !

@Abst : j'ai cru que tu aimais l'anglais plus  ::mouarf:: 

A+

----------


## Abstract_cl

> Bonjour,
> 
> voici un article en franais !
> 
> @Abst : j'ai cru que tu aimais l'anglais plus 
> 
> A+


 HAHAHA

Bleu_Strike.Unload
 ::yaisse2::

----------

